

IPhone 4S Review by Steve's favorite reviewer - apoorvnarang
http://allthingsd.com/20111011/the-iphone-finds-its-voice/?mod=tweet

======
grandalf
The improvements in the 4S are likely 100% due to Sprint's faster data network
and not due to the phone's processor, etc.

